# found a silver plated tea kettle in woods



## RCO (May 12, 2021)

one other find from the weekend that I wanted to share , was poking around a vacant lot on the highway , used to be a junk store years ago but just rocks and trees now . and found some random junk piles of things in the woods . 

one of them had this tea kettle , I'm pretty sure that's what it is . someone added a different nozzle at some point 

not sure how old it is or who the maker is . or if it has any value in this condition

is some markings on bottom that indicate its "  silver plated " on copper and was made in Canada 

mark reads "   SP   EP Copper RM MTS 412 , made in Canada "


----------



## RCO (May 13, 2021)

mentioned in another thread that its actually an " art deco cocktail shaker "  not a tea kettle 

similar ones online said they were from the 20's or 30's so wondering if this one could be that old too . said made in Canada and pretty sure our country hasn't been making stuff like that recently so must be fairly old


----------

